# .204 Build Fresh off the bench!



## Livn68 (Nov 27, 2013)

Just finished up the 204 build! Can't wait to take her out for a test run! Im headed out tomorrow to get it dialed in, 20 degree weather be damned! This rig is going to have to get used to shooting in cold weather haha. Picked up a 50rd box of Fiocchi 32g V-max and a box of hornady 40g vmax. I don't expect the 32s to shoot too well with the 1:9" but I need brass anyways, and who knows, I might get lucky!

Upper:
24" Shilen 1:9" Bull barrel with headspaced matched bolt
MI Low Profile GB (Modified to be even lower profile)
MI 15" OD Green Gen 2 SS FF Tube
DPMS Chrome Carrier
BCM Gunfighter MOD 4 CH

Lower:
CMT Billet Lower (Still waiting on it, so I robbed the RRA one from my 6.8)
Black Rain Ordnance Trigger
Magpul UBR 
Magpul MIAD

Optics:
Vortex Viper HS 5-15x44 Mil/Mil in burris PEPR


----------



## savage12 (Dec 4, 2013)

Looks good! let us know how it shoots


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

She's a beauty, good luck.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Really nice look'in weapon Livn68--- let us know how she smokes. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Purdy..........

:hunter:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Me likey--a lot.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yur gonna like the 204....especially out of an AR platform you'll have squat for recoil and will be able to see your hits off of a steady rest.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice looking rifle, hope it shoots well too. I have that Burris scope base and it works great on my rifle.


----------



## Livn68 (Nov 27, 2013)

Well, I bundled up for 14 degree weather and hit the range. The gun ran through all 70 rounds flawlessly. I did a quick bore sight by taking the upper off and removing the bcg. I took my first shot at 25y and it was a dead center hit! I moved out to 50, and continued dialing it in. Once I was satisfied, I headed out to 100y, got it dialed in and shot some groups. I can tell this barrel has potential for some serious accuracy. I got a 4 shot group under .5" and a couple of 3 shot groups in the .4s I was very interested to see that the 32g Vmax was shooting decent groups for me despite the fast twist. I was also shooting 40g Vmax with minimal differences in group size. I cant wait to get my dies and start building some better loads. I think the groups will also tighten up when shot from a sturdy bench with a good rest, and and once the loose nut behind the scope tightens up haha. All my shooting was done from a bipod in the prone position except for the last 12 rounds. I shot those off shooting sticks from the sitting position.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking mighty fine already.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

14 degrees, that sounds like the cold weather we've been having here. Looks like your rifle is shooting very well. Minute of coyote for sure!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

You are going to need a "Coyote Beware" sign with groups like that.


----------



## Livn68 (Nov 27, 2013)

I'll write it on the bullets and deliver the message personally 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice groups ! I think you'll see some improvement as it breaks in a little more, although those are pretty nice just the way they are.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Livn68 said:


> I'll write it on the bullets and deliver the message personally :wink:


That's the best way to do it. Can't wait for the first kill photo.


----------



## straightshot (Sep 2, 2013)

Awesome!! Man these pictures give me the black rifle itch even worse!!!!


----------



## Livn68 (Nov 27, 2013)

My black rifles give me the black rifle itch haha! I have 2 more builds planned for the next 3 months


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great shooting!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2013)

Damn fine weapon there sir....and nice touch with the Vortex optics.


----------

